# audi tt rally suspension?



## jrigby (Jul 30, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a 2002 audi TT 225. I would like to be able to take it up in the mountains on some of the dirt roads. The TT already sits a little low for my liking, so I don't want to lower it at all. Given all of this what suspension set up would you recommend? Just can't seem to find much.

Thanks!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

dont think anyone round here really rallies with the TT.... def not what it was designed for! Would prob have to get some sort of custom set up, or maybe try to find something designed for the R32


----------



## jrigby (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah I agree it's not what its intended for, Do any of the coil over kits allow you to leave the car at stock ride height? With a good rebound/compression adjustment and spring stiffness close to stock, I'm sure it could be dialed in.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Best I can do  For this car the suspension would almost definitely have to be custom, and the actual rally suspensions/coilovers I've seen are in the neighborhood of $8000, though that is obviously not set in stone (Group N cars' suspension stuff can cost twice that)


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Best I can do  For this car the suspension would almost definitely have to be custom, and the actual rally suspensions/coilovers I've seen are in the neighborhood of $8000, though that is obviously not set in stone (Group N cars' suspension stuff can cost twice that)


What an awesome Subaru!!! 

But that is wicked to see! :beer:


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I do believe that in the manual does say THIS IS NOT AN OFF ROAD VEHICLE. Or something along those lines. I say you should go for it though and show the subie lovers that we can play too:laugh:. Although I would try and find a way to make the diff transfer more power to the rear wheels...


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Make sure to build one hell of a skid plate...


----------



## magnetic (Jan 20, 2003)

l88m22vette said:


> Best I can do  For this car the suspension would almost definitely have to be custom, and the actual rally suspensions/coilovers I've seen are in the neighborhood of $8000, though that is obviously not set in stone (Group N cars' suspension stuff can cost twice that)


This car had a set of KW Competition Rally Coilovers on it. KW offers a couple of different setups, starting at about 5k for the entry level, then up to 8K (give or take).

The guy that owned this one did pretty well with it , I used to work with him in Vancouver, good guy, but it was painful to see the TT after a race with its battle scars.

More info and pics here http://www.hyperformance.ca/rallytt.htm


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

H&R make a set up as well i think its called Moon Buggy Suspension


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

check with Shine as well.


----------



## ToddyBahama (Nov 25, 2021)

jrigby said:


> I am looking at purchasing a 2002 audi TT 225. I would like to be able to take it up in the mountains on some of the dirt roads. The TT already sits a little low for my liking, so I don't want to lower it at all. Given all of this what suspension set up would you recommend? Just can't seem to find much.
> 
> Thanks!


i’m looking at doing the same thing with my 2008 3.2 manual. I wonder if you had any luck finding the suspension you were looking for as I am buying the car intending to run gravel roads with lots of corners


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

jrigby said:


> I am looking at purchasing a 2002 audi TT 225. I would like to be able to take it up in the mountains on some of the dirt roads. The TT already sits a little low for my liking, so I don't want to lower it at all. Given all of this what suspension set up would you recommend? Just can't seem to find much.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the same car and am moving to the desert. But I also have a full FT500 turbo set up from HPA. I have the KW V1. Which are much better than stock. I’m going to raise them to max hight.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

this guy has put an impressive amount of work into raising a TT. certainly not just a coil over swap tho.
unless you're married to the TT's style i'd say grab a b5 A4 1.8t instead for dirt road fun. its not too big an ask to get 225 hp out of one, they naturally sit higher (though it wouldn't hurt to put a guard over the oil pan), and i like the torsen awd more than the haldex. also even though they're not much larger they're way easier to work on, more room and less plastic.


----------

